# Best Premier League Season Ever?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

If you are a supporter of one of the so-called "big clubs" you may not wish to carry on reading.

As a lifelong Stoke City fan I am quite used to seeing my team in the later stages of Match of the Day. Last night I found it mildly amusing. Yes, we were last on. The reason was that it was a 1-1 draw and it was between two solidly mid table teams. Nothing really rested on the result. What amused me was that the opposition was Chelsea and the venue was Stamford Bridge! Despite the talk of possibly pushing for a Europa League spot,"the poisoned chalice!", I don't really see that happening. Another season of mid table mediocrity, then? Possibly so, but I would take that over a relegation scrap every time.

I really hope this does turn out to be the best season ever and that Leicester City win! To see a talented bunch of players working together under an inspired manager has been extremely rewarding. I would say the same for Tottenham under Pocchetino. It is good to see them pushing ahead of the pampered poodles and the merry-go-round managers who last for half a season and get sacked if the club doesn't look like winning a trophy.

On radio phone-ins I hear the supporters of certain "big" clubs bemoaning the disgraceful fact that they won't EVEN qualify for a Champions League spot. My heart bleeds. Not winning trophies and not qualifying for Europe is the standard experience of most football supporters. So suck on that!

Relegation? Despite living in the area for 25 years I have never supported Norwich. For the sake of some of my friends I do hope they stay up but I can't see it. Of the North East clubs I would prefer to see Newcastle go down.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Historically I support Leeds and hate Chelsea, but these days I couldn't name the Leeds players and I looked forward to seeing the Jose team playing, especially with Drogba and Lampard. I don't like Costa, think I'd foul him if I saw him in the street!

I really enjoy being a premiership neutral and have found I'm cheering every Leicester goal, like it's an England goal. :yahoo: 
For the first time in years I'm even checking out the games to be played and I can see Leicester winning it, but can also see it being squeaky bum time soon :sorry:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd love to see Leicester do it. I believe their last match of the season is away at Stamford Bridge - wouldn't it be nice if it came down to that game and Ranieri lifted the trophy there. 

In the mean time, Come on you Irons.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

As a Palace fan, I would have agreed in November, not so much now! :laugh:

It is good to see the big teams not winning everything as usual, and respect to Leicester, who have doggedly hung on at the top. I do hope they hang on, just to mix it up a bit. It would be sad for Arsenal, as this has to be their best shot at the title for years.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I also hope Leicester win the league for a change, i am a Leeds united supporter on hard times we live in hope, son is a Sunderland supporter if i had a choice hope Sunderland stop up and Newcastle to go down.best season ever for variety.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another fourth division relegation struggle again this year, no Diva's in Ferraris here

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

As a lifelong West Ham supporter, I am overwhelmed by the great season we are having. It's so nice not having to worry about relegation battles.

At the top of the table, I hope Leicester win it. It shows you don't necessarily need mega bucks players to achieve the greatness.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

As a lifelong Chelsea fan, who as a boy, enjoyed the great team of the late sixties and early seventies (and witnessed the 2-1 League Cup final defeat to Stoke at Wembley) and then suffered as we went up and down when basically we were crap, despite which I went to all home and most away games, supporting a team who once very nearly went down to the old Div.3 and yes, I was there when we won at Bolton to avoid that, I can honestly say that I've thoroughly enjoyed the success of the last 20 years, and especially since the Russian took over.

But despite Chelsea's problems this season and the ongoing worry about the man behind our player recruitment, I have to say that it's nice that as a 'big' team, we haven't suffered alone and I too have enjoyed seeing Leicester and others do well. But the only trophy won this season went to Citeh and Leicester and others could still end up with nothing. But I hope not.

Trivia quiz - which Olympic champion used to run disco's at Stamford Bridge to help raise money for the club when the developers were trying to take over the club?


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Villan here so .....no


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Krispy said:


> I'd love to see Leicester do it. I believe their last match of the season is away at Stamford Bridge - wouldn't it be nice if it came down to that game and Ranieri lifted the trophy there.


 Ranieri remains very popular at Chelsea and I'm expecting the players to form a guard of honour for Leicester as they come on to the pitch and both they and Ranieri will get a fantastic reception. I know he's stayed close to the some of the Chelsea players he managed, Lamps, Terry and so on, who didn't want him to leave.

On another forum at the start of the season when he was appointed Leicester manager and the general consensus was. 'WTF' I remember arguing that he'd do a really good job as he did before at Chelsea. Okay, I didn't expect he'd do as well as he did, but it's worth remembering that he was pivotal to a lot of the success that Chelsea subsequently enjoyed - he bought Lamps, Gallas, Makelele, Joe Cole, Cech and others, made Terry captain, he also qualified for the Champions League, getting to the semi-finals and during his time at the club we finished 6th, 6th, 4th, 2nd. Then Abramovic arrived.

Top man.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As a Leicester fan, i would have to agree with the OP

#ChelseaFanForADay

I even had a customer in Oman that saw on the return address I am in Leicester and he emailed to say all of Oman are supporting Leicester City! I have had similar nice comments in Rome, Geneva, Paris and Stockholm in the past few weeks too.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

*Unbelievable Jeff *

:toot: :toot:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Well done Leicester. In a way, it's a shame they won the title while locked away in a restaurant or conference room, would have been great to see them have their moment on the pitch.

A terrific season all round. My own club (West Ham) have also enjoyed their most successful and stylish season in the league after years of hit-and-hope football and being thankful for finishing 17th. And we would have been 2nd had the refs not conspired to rob points off of us for 4 games on the trot (including against Leicester!)

PS - I hear John Terry is currently getting changed into a Leicester kit to collect his trophy (the [email protected])

:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is this about that thing where a load of people kick a ball around a field for no apparent reason for what seems like eternity? :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is this about that thing where a load of people kick a ball around a field for no apparent reason for what seems like eternity? :wacko: :laugh:


 That's the one. If they waste enough time kicking the ball towards the wrong goal, they occasionally get given the honour of embarrassing the entire nation in front of the whole world


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is this about that thing where a load of people kick a ball around a field for no apparent reason for what seems like eternity? :wacko: :laugh:


 No, no, that's rugby! artytime:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> That's the one. If they waste enough time kicking the ball towards the wrong goal, they occasionally get given the honour of embarrassing the entire nation in front of the whole world


 Can`t see the attraction of it myself :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Is this about that thing where a load of people kick a ball around a field for no apparent reason for what seems like eternity? :wacko: :laugh:


 You are thinking about SCOTTISH football. That's the one where the same team wins every year.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Krispy said:


> No, no, that's rugby! artytime:


 Isn`t that the one where a load of big men play with odd shaped balls? :laugh:



AVO said:


> You are thinking about SCOTTISH football. That's the one where the same team wins every year.


 That does surprise me, I thought the Scots were too intelligent to waste time on such a tedious/pointless pastime :biggrin:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> That does surprise me, I thought the Scots were too intelligent to waste time on such a tedious pastime :biggrin:


 They invented golf, didn't they? And curling?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

AVO said:


> They invented golf, didn't they? And curling?


 He's got a point Mach...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AVO said:


> They invented golf, didn't they? And curling?


 & chucking great tree trunks around, again for no apparent reason, probably had a few too many drams :alcoholic: :laugh:

Ok I will admit I was forced to play one football match in the early 1960s while at school, I even scored a goal, though I think this was due to the rest of the boys being shocked when I actually kicked the ball :swoon: :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

AVO said:


> They invented golf, didn't they? And curling?


 And whiskey. Suddenly that sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Anything is more fun than my 1980s memories of Sportscene on a Saturday night. While the rest of the UK enjoyed Liverpool vs. Chelsea or some such, we got Kilmarnock vs. St. Mirren!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hughlle said:


> And whiskey. Suddenly that sounds like a lot of fun


 I was told by my parents that the first thing I had to drink after being born was a wee drop of whiskey, no one ever explained why but there you go. Mind you I can`t stand the stuff so have pretty much avoided it since then :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I was told by my parents that the first thing I had to drink after being born was a wee drop of whiskey, no ever explained why but there you go. Mind you I can`t stand the stuff so have pretty much avoided it since then :laugh:


 Old fashioned upbringing. That's the spirit :biggrin:

My parents are the opposite. Still won't give me whiskey without diluting with water.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Krispy said:


> Well done Leicester. In a way, it's a shame they won the title while locked away in a restaurant or conference room, would have been great to see them have their moment on the pitch.
> 
> A terrific season all round. My own club (West Ham) have also enjoyed their most successful and stylish season in the league after years of hit-and-hope football and being thankful for finishing 17th. And we would have been 2nd had the refs not conspired to rob points off of us for 4 games on the trot (including against Leicester!)
> 
> ...


 They weren't in a conference room. They were round Jamie Vardy's house and he was 'aving a party - honestly!

I genuinely hope West Ham push another 'big club' out of Europe.

You know of a friend dies suddenly you sometimes need to go the funeral to believe that it has happened? I need to see the open top bus going round Leicester, just to confirm this isn't a dream


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Old fashioned upbringing. That's the spirit :biggrin:
> 
> My parents are the opposite. Still won't give me whiskey without diluting with water.


 Should both try the whisky from Scotland instead of Irish whiskey


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> They weren't in a conference room. They were round Jamie Vardy's house and he was 'aving a party - honestly!


 There is a video of it on the BBC site, didn't watch it but it's there


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bridgeman said:


> Should both try the whisky from Scotland instead of Irish whiskey


 I don`t care where it comes from I don`t like it, mind you I don`t like or drink any alcoholic beverages, I also don`t smoke :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)




----------

